# Which is the best/easiest live food to breed?



## BDS-Eva (Sep 16, 2011)

I have two bearded dragons who are rapidly growing and obviously eating lots. Been thinking about breeding either crickets, locusts or maybe even roaches to feed them. Just wondered if anyone could tell me which would be easiest, most cost effective and of course the gory pro's an cons of breeding them?


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

BDS-Eva said:


> I have two bearded dragons who are rapidly growing and obviously eating lots. Been thinking about breeding either crickets, locusts or maybe even roaches to feed them. Just wondered if anyone could tell me which would be easiest, most cost effective and of course the gory pro's an cons of breeding them?


i would go for roaches mate i dont think anybody as a problem with them breeding

just get about 118 adults 100 females 18 male keep them in a tub 40ltr/50ltr and leave for about 6 months other then giving them food and feeding and cleaning and you should never have to buy food for your beardies ever again well unless something goes wrong

pro's = cant fly cant climb and love they love to make more babys lol

cons = slow to mature

here is a site that tells you everything you need to know and a guy who you can buy them from iv never heared a bad review from anybody that as bought dubia from him either

Cockroach live foods for your reptiles from The Roach Hut!

hope this helps 

Daz


----------

